# Packed up and ready to go - I'm off!



## Overread (Jul 28, 2011)

I think the Lowepro Trekker 600AW might just be big enough - though I've yet to find space to put the sink inside, but it fits and passes the cat test (in fact I think I might even have space for 3 whole moggies inside!) :mrgreen:


----------



## kundalini (Jul 28, 2011)

I didn't realize you were considering changing out your viewfinder with Katz Eyes split prism?


----------



## Overread (Jul 28, 2011)

kundalini said:


> I didn't realize you were considering changing out your viewfinder with Katz Eyes split prism?



I must admit I've been pretty won over by the Katz range and didn't just get the optic upgrade, but also their patented Expurrrt Moth-nabber as well! Works well, but I've found it can somewhat chew them up if not used correctly


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 29, 2011)

lol, now we know where that mysterious lens/sensor fouling hair is coming from.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 29, 2011)

Very funny. Have a good trip! :lmao:


----------



## molested_cow (Jul 29, 2011)

Is the cat named Canon?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 29, 2011)

As long as it's not used as a litter box...........


----------



## Overread (Jul 29, 2011)

molested_cow said:


> Is the cat named Canon?



She's the wrong colour for that - you need a white cat (with a red collar) for canon


----------



## kundalini (Jul 29, 2011)

Just noticed the change in your status.   Well deserved and a nice addition.   :salute:     :cheers:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 29, 2011)

Yay.. another spam fighter!


----------



## Overread (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks guys - and I'm still getting used to the new purple in my name too! 

I am however slightly of two minds about the bag - the 600AW is big and - I'm somewhat thinking I might have bitten off more than I really need (esp since I don't have anything bigger than a 70-200mm f2.8). It's almost intimidatingly big - the downside is it seems the idea of a storage space for stuff other than lenses died with the Lowepro minitrekker bag - which lacks the harness..

I might swap it over for the AW 400 - I'm half tempted (the shop didn't have that bag in stock to compare just the 300 and 600


----------

